# Heiroglyphic reed frogs breeding



## Mount_Prion (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey all,

Fairly new to breeding frogs and I've been trying to breed a group of heiroglyphic reed frogs so their offspring and post-mating adults can live in a large swamp enclosure I've built.

For now their breeding and eventual tadpole habitat is a 20g high tank with a screen top that I've set up with about 3'' of water, a lot of pothos, and some driftwood and rocks covering the filter/heater.

Anyway, I've had a male, as far as I can tell, attached to the back of a female for over 2 days now. Is this normal? I haven't noticed any eggs yet, but they could easily be hidden.

I would have added more crickets to the enclosure yesterday, but I don't want to reach in and disturb them. Should I not be concerned about that?

Thanks!


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice! Yes that is normal. THey are in amplexus which can last for days. Give it some time you may have eggs soon.

If you ever need to get rid of some babies or that pair please pm me! I have been looking for these frogs for a very long time!


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Could you also post some pictures of your adults?


----------



## Mount_Prion (Sep 20, 2013)

Halter said:


> Could you also post some pictures of your adults?


Sorry I clearly haven't been on here much!

I have great news to report!

I never saw any eggs (honestly, there's a lot of rock, wood, roots, etc near the water surface where they could have been hidden, and I didn't want to disturb the mating process) but two days ago I noticed a couple of tiny tadpoles hanging out in the water.

I've since seen quite a few more, although I'm forced to assume that some of them were likely fried by the UV filter I've got going in there. (I'm obsessive about water filtration, and maybe this will cull the weaker ones? Anyway, in a tank where there are bugs falling into the water all the time I'm going to over-filter.)

The remaining ones are being fed a powder made of mixed fish pellets, turtle sticks, algae wafer, and calcium. I'll throw in half an algae wafer every other day or so so there's a solid block of food for them to gnaw on if they don't get the powder.

If the group continues producing tadpoles and I feel that I've got a strong population of froglets coming, I'll move the adults from their 20g high to the 220g swamp I've built. 

The males are INCREDIBLY loud, so I can't wait to get them into a thicker tank that is about 20 feet further away from my bedroom, haha.

I tried taking a video of the enclosure yesterday but it came out awful. 

Will try to get some video/pics in the next few days.

I do not intend to keep many of the offspring, so if you're interested we might be able to work something out. I'm also going to see if my LFS (local fish store) wants to sell some, and I'm located in NYC if that helps at all.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Mount_Prion said:


> Sorry I clearly haven't been on here much!
> 
> I have great news to report!
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry that much about bugs falling in the water,especially if there are a bunch of tads in there.They will be a snack for the tads


----------



## Mount_Prion (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey everybody--bad news. 

I got some new reed frogs for my large enclosure (misc assorted africans for really cheap) and I severely underestimated the volume of their calls.

I live in an apartment in NYC and I can't even sleep at night and I'm worried neighbors will complain.

I'd like to give away my whole collection (including the heiroglyphics mentioned above), free, with bonus equipment if somebody can pick them up TODAY.

I can't make a post in the wanted section presumably because I haven't posted enough. Not sure if somebody can do that for me or if it's against the rules.

I can't ship them--not enough time to prep all that.

I'll be offering them on other forums (MFK) and if nobody wants them today, bringing them to my LFS (local fish store) at end of day.

Thanks all. Feel free to contact me at benros3 (at) gmail


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been working with several species of reeds over the last few years and would love to get your frogs. If you end up being able to ship or can fine someone to hold them until you ship, I would happily take all you have.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll take them if you are going to white plains on Saturday.


----------



## Mount_Prion (Sep 20, 2013)

Guys I really really appreciate the responses and am doing my best to get them to a responsible frog keeper. 

Unfortunately these really have to go today as I simply can't sleep with them here and it's been a couple of days, and I'm concerned the neighbors could complain etc.

Here is my post on MFK (monsterfishkeepers) specifying what I'm giving away. Again sorry I cannot post this in the classifieds section.

FREE Large + small reed frog colonies - NYC - P/U TODAY ONLY FREE EQUIPMENT


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Where in the city are you? I can possibly get a friend to get them. Otherwise I can come this evening. I sent you a pm


----------



## Mount_Prion (Sep 20, 2013)

JeremyHuff said:


> Where in the city are you? I can possibly get a friend to get them. Otherwise I can come this evening. I sent you a pm


Lower east side manhattan. Sorry, I seem to get delayed emails about PMs on here? Feel free to shoot me an email as well. Obviously my main concern is being able to sleep but beyond that I'm willing to put in extra effort for them to go to somebody who'll keep them properly.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That sucks you have to give them away. Try some thumbnails species or tincs--they all have very soft calls. Also I find sirensis calls to be the most pleasing I've heard.


----------

